# I want bladder snails



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

My betta jones is alone in the tank and bladder snail immediately struck my mind. There are no snails in our neaeby local pet shops. How could i make them appear? Ibwould really love to have them!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, you'd have to purchase snails to make them appear. I'd suggest a nerite snail though in place of a bladder snail. Bladder snails are really prolific little reproducers.


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

You could either buy them from a store, or order some. Bladder snails will, and I repeat WILL, reproduce like crazy. It all starts with one or two, and then it just explodes to hundreds... XD


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Bladder snails are usually considered pest snails, so it would probably be hard to find them for sale. I suggest finding a plant tank in Petco or a LFS, and picking out a plant that has a few snails on it. If they're tiny and spotted brown, they're probably bladder snails. Plus, a lot of those plants are already covered in snail eggs.  Otherwise, I'm sure you could find some people on here in the classifieds section who would send you some for free. 

I suggest that you look into ramshorn snails if you like the tiny snails. They reproduce as fast as the bladder snails, but they're much more interesting to look at, IMO.

Also, if you want a snail with a real presence, look into mystery snails. They're much bigger, but they're very fun to watch.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

If you're really looking to make *bladder* snails appear - they'll very likely hitchhike in if you buy any plants.

But my question would be why bladder snails? They're small, they're not that interesting to watch, and they will reproduce like none other.

Mystery Snails or Nerite Snails are larger snails that would make a better "buddy" snail.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I also suggest ramshorn snails...I have a few I might be able to ship you. but im not sure youd like that type...!

you can also buy different colors, mine are just ugly ole brown, nothing special haha


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I will have some bladder snails you can have for shipping if you want. They are tiny babies right now, but in a couple of weeks they are yours if you want them. Just pm me if you are interested.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I can also send you a few dozen full-size ramshorn or bladder snails for the price of shipping (shouldn't be more than a few bucks). I have pink/clear and spotted brown ramshorns, and run-of-the-mill bladder snails. Send me a message if you want some.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think that the OP isn't in the USA. So - sending snails might be tricky. Would those need a transhipper? Hmmm....


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh... didn't see that.


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks all. I wanted bladder snails because i heard ppl say it appeared by itself. Noone sells snails near my house thats why haha. Will sure contact u if i need snails!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

They don't just appear. They are really great at hitchhiking on plants. And when they first hatch, they are so tiny they just look like specks. So you don't notice them until they are bigger. I have quite a few but they aren't really pest to me. I like them. They eat the dead and dying leaves from my plants. And eat the leftover food in the tank. And two out of three of my bettas don't pay any attention to them. My other one gets a taste for snail every now and then.


----------

